# Cheap Expedition Vehicle camping Lights?



## Ramdough (Jun 28, 2006)

Hello All,

I am new to this forum so I will introduce myself and ask my question. I am a nooby. 

I am in the process of building an expedition camping truck for extended camping trips. For me, longevity of my battery is paramount. I do not want to start my truck to charge the batties if I don't have to. I will have allot of things connected to my battery, so I am trying to save amps where I can. 

I am also on a self imposed budget.....cheap. I can machine my own parts and I have limited electrical experience. If I have a schematic or enough documentation, I can build things. 

What I am looking for is indoor dome lights, outdoor camping lights, etc. 

I would like to spend around $10 for each light instance. 

What is the cheapest way to get the most light without going big? 

Also, I am consideing yellow LED's to help reduce the draw of bigs and red ones for days when I want to preserve my night vision. 

Any comments arer welcome. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ramdough (Jul 5, 2006)

Wow..... not a single response.


----------



## CLHC (Jul 5, 2006)

Whoa. . .Sorry that no one responded and don't have the know how to answer you. Hopefully someone will come along and help you out.

But, Welcome to CPF! :wave:


----------



## Illum (Jul 5, 2006)

welcome to CPF...
I dont know about lights on a truck, but one thing's for sure...switch everything to LED and preferrably add more batteries under the back seat...

Unfortunately I do not have adequate expertise to assist you in your project, for that I apologize for the lack of education in my field.

-If you are planning to park this car in sunny places, try investing into photovoltiacs and add extra insulation on the battery heat is a no no when your trying to hold a charge.
ex: http://www.solar-panels-for-energy.com/prod_store/PS_weekend.html

-If you want to conserve amperage on the cars main circuits...try investing the interior lights or side lights with LEDLAs...short for Light Emitting diode lamp assemblies
ex: http://www.superbrightleds.com/1157.htm
-LEDLAs cost alot more than a conventional bulb, and slightly dimmer in output of a different color temperature, but it is theretically undustructiable and should last for the cars life.

-What kind of expedition car are you working on?

I hope this is of help cuz this is about all I know on "RV engineering of electrical self-sufficiency"

Best of luck, Regards.


----------

